# Brisket cut dvice



## Lippa (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello everyone!
Been lurking around this forum for ages but only just signed up - so first post :)

I have done several cooks with brisket and everyone seems to really enjoy it however only occasionally am I overly happy with the outcome.

I object my brisket with a beef stock, red wine and soy marinade and then rub it with my homemade dry rub.

I’m reasonably happy with those aspects, although I often play around with different tweaks here and there.

I’m wondering if the inconsistency and occasional poorer quality is perhaps an issue with my meat cut as my butchers don’t seem to be too clued up on this style of cooking.

So here are a few pics of my last brisket and was wondering if anyone can suggest any further instructions I could give the butcher regarding the cut and/or trimming and also what exactly I am getting - is it a full packer with the flat and the point?

All help/advice much appreciated and apologies for the essay!!!


----------



## Lippa (Mar 6, 2019)

No one :(


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2019)

Greetings from the States. Yes, a Packer in the US, is the Flat and Point in one piece. Your injection sounds good. The biggest difference from Packers that are commonly sold here is processors leave up to 1 cm of Fat Cap on the Flat. Some guys leave as is, some trim to 5 mm others remove the fat completely as yours seems to have been trimmed. All about what you like. I enjoy the the flavor of the fat. Other guys are more into lean meat...JJ


----------



## homeruk (May 8, 2019)

for UK meat that size it will be the point and flat "packer cut", injection sounds about right i add marmite and onion and garlic powder when i do it also and to 10% of the meats weight ratio, no reason other than thats the curing ratio i use for other bits and its worked well for me
never had much luck with a packer cut had much better results with the flat cut, point tends to take a lot longer to cook by which time your flat is biscuit..or it has been for me anyway, yes the grade of beef used makes all the difference ive found, there not much place for this cut of beef hide if its rough to start with it gonna be chopped up and made into pies at the end so all is not lost its just frustrating after all the work and hopes


----------



## MeatNeet (May 22, 2019)

That's a lovely piece of meat you got there. I hope you will trea- cook! it right! 
What about the salt you use to cook? Sea salt or kosher salt?
Savvy cooks prefer kosher salt when cooking and making preserves as its large crystals draw moisture out of meats and other foods more effectively.


----------

